# For those trying to lose weight



## Stitch147 (Jan 11, 2017)

Some days can be a struggle, others seem easier.
But with help and support from others we can all get there.


----------



## sparklestar (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks Stitch, this is how I am feeling at the mo! I'm having a good week this week so far, although I have just purchased my first Costa in about 8 months, so going to enjoy that now! Will find out at work Friday morning if all my hard work has helped this week!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 11, 2017)

I have a Costa coffee at least 4 days a week (me and a girl from the office go each day), but I track it and allow for it out of my daily/weekly points allowance.


----------



## Katieb (Jan 11, 2017)

Love it! X


----------

